# 2015 Hyundai Genesis vs 2016 Nissan Maxima



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *Here we have two lovely large, V6-powered sedans that subscribe to two very different philosophies. One is a classy old gent, while the other is the new guy, trying to blaze a new path. Both the 2015 Hyundai Genesis 3.8 Luxury and the 2016 Nissan Maxima Platinum are very capable, but the two sedans have varying priorities and the one you like better will heavily depend on what you need in a car and what kind of statement you want to make.*


Read more about the 2015 Hyundai Genesis vs 2016 Nissan Maxima at AutoGuide.com.


----------

